# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  MMM Giant Robotic Spider from MishMash Management

## Airicist

Website - mishmashmanagement.com

youtube.com/MishMashMangement

vimeo.com/mishmashmanagement

facebook.com/MishMash-Management-112705972151565

twitter.com/MishMashMgnt

linkedin.com/company/mishmash-management

----------


## Airicist

MMM Giant Robotic Spider

Published on May 21, 2014

----------

